# Good spots to fish for reds



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

On a quest to catch a redfish on the fly, where to go when you have a boat, and not much time. Also no partner to help you pole.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tee box


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Reds on the fly are gonna be tough during the day. We'll get on em tomorrow though if there's anything I can do about it! Were just gonna have to make a couple of those rigs that we've discussed already. Hopeflly someone else will chime in here with better info as you already know I'm on the same quest as you right now!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Delta and whoever else, I have two poling skiffs (gheenoe classic, and a back country ghost) I have a few spots and like you lack friends who will pole. Let me know If you guys ever want to fish.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Mfeldman said:


> Delta and whoever else, I have two poling skiffs (gheenoe classic, and a back country ghost) I have a few spots and like you lack friends who will pole. Let me know If you guys ever want to fish.


Any time you want some company out there and somone to do some polling give me a shout. It's starting to get cold which makes me less motivated to get the kayak out but I still want to fish!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Try to get to Ft. Pickens every single day whenever you can. Or waters thereof... Get a small boat, dude. You'll rip some lip. The redfish are shredding out there right now. Good luck.


----------

